# ARM comprada por Grupo Softbank del Japón



## Hellmut1956 (Jul 18, 2016)

Aquí el enlace al artículo de la EETimes Europa:

http://www.electronics-eetimes.com/news/arm-agrees-be-bought-japans-softbank


----------

